
SESTA May Encourage the Adoption of Broken Automated Filtering Technologies - srslack
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/09/18/sesta-may-encourage-the-adoption-of-broken-automated-filtering-technologies/
======
ocdtrekkie
I agree automated filtering technologies are broken, but I disagree with the
author that wider use of flawed automated filtering technologies will
necessarily be the result of SESTA.

If platforms are now responsible for illegal conduct over their networks
unless they adequately moderate content, automated filters will not be
adequate. The current status quo is that these platforms tend to have
automated filtering, and have decided that's "good enough". They know that
illegal activity takes place on their networks, but since they cannot be held
legally responsible for it, there's no reason to improve.

Either companies will need to employ more humans in the moderation chain or
automated filtering will need to get substantially better. I don't see a
particular downside to this: Making these companies liable and responsible for
content on their platforms will incentivize them to improve how they operate
their platforms.

